

5 things you didn’t know were possible with JavaScript - johannh
https://medium.com/@p_arithmetic/5-things-you-didnt-know-were-possible-with-javascript-20f1a7553baa

======
omarelamri
I think this is what he's trying to do with the Google Maps thing:
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/geolocation/trip_mete...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/geolocation/trip_meter/#toc-
final)

I think he's talking about the navigator.geolocation object.

------
msie
Is this post a joke? The tip about password hiding is not helpful and already
served by the <input type="password"> tag. He calls using an array a
"Database"? WTFudge.

~~~
msie
Ok, if you see this other post by him it's obvious it's a joke:
[https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/how-to-write-premium-
javasc...](https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/how-to-write-premium-
javascript-d01a65b859a4)

------
DigitalSea
Relax people, it is definitely a joke... It is not a real article.

